# Moving jaw ._.



## Dachindae (May 31, 2011)

I'm trying to make a mask with a moving jaw but I really can't find any good tutorials. I am a visual learner so I need pictures of how the jaw is assembled so it can move.

What materials do I need? This mask has no fur, it's a skull basically. 
Can I use floral foam for the jaws and make teeth out of clay?

Fast responses would be amazing <3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 31, 2011)

Dachindae said:


> I'm trying to make a mask with a moving jaw but I really can't find any good tutorials. I am a visual learner so I need pictures of how the jaw is assembled so it can move.
> 
> What materials do I need? This mask has no fur, it's a skull basically.
> Can I use floral foam for the jaws and make teeth out of clay?
> ...


 
Click on the paw under my name- go to my scraps. There is a jaw step by step and at different angles. If you would like me to explain it to you send me a pm on here or FA and I will show you through live stream how to assemble one.


----------

